# Guess who's finally in a relationship?!



## Sasquatch! (Apr 1, 2011)

Her name is Chloe. I've been running into her time and again at the job center. 
Being unemployed I figured she wouldn't be able to resist someone asking her out to lunch, and here we are.


----------



## djudex (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Anjula (Apr 1, 2011)

[2]


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 1, 2011)

That's great Sass! I wish you two all the best :happy:


----------



## Tad (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome! Looking forward to adorable-couple-pics


----------



## escapist (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats, and Let the good times Roll!


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Zowie (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm assuming the event of you picking a girl who's name is very close to mine is coincidence only... 

But that is SO cool! We demand pictures! Or some sort of visual description! As well as her biography, shoe size, hobbies, adress of oldest living direct relative, and a freudian psychoanalysis!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 1, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm assuming the event of you picking a girl who's name is very close to mine is coincidence only...
> 
> But that is SO cool! We demand pictures! Or some sort of visual description! As well as her biography, shoe size, hobbies, adress of oldest living direct relative, and a freudian psychoanalysis!



Really? REALLY?

April Fools, people. Though I am flattered people didn't automatically dismiss it as impossible like my facebook/real life friends did.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 1, 2011)

You cheeky bugger! I was all excited until I read the fine print


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 1, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> You cheeky bugger! I was all excited until I read the fine print



Mwahahahhahaha


----------



## Zowie (Apr 2, 2011)

AWWWWWW. I'm super dissapointed. I really am. You jerk.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 3, 2011)

Zowie said:


> AWWWWWW. I'm super dissapointed. I really am. You jerk.



I'm.... sorry? I'll try harder?


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 3, 2011)

You are and evil evil man....but I still love you


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 3, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> You are and evil evil man....but I still love you



I love you too Rellis. *snog*


----------



## Tad (Apr 4, 2011)

I admit, I never even thought of April fools :doh: Mind you, it seemed like a perfectly reasonable thing and well past time for some gal in your area to come to her senses!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so disappoint.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 4, 2011)

This wasn't even a good trick, Sassy. All that happened was....I got super excited for you...and then super confused when you announced that it was a joke. Were there actually people that were in shock and awe that you entered a relationship? LOL


----------



## Zowie (Apr 4, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> This wasn't even a good trick, Sassy. All that happened was....I got super excited for you...and then super confused when you announced that it was a joke. Were there actually people that were in shock and awe that you entered a relationship? LOL



Imma second this. Now you HAVE to go find a nice Welsh girl to make up for dissapointing us.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 4, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Imma second this. Now you HAVE to go find a nice Welsh girl to make up for dissapointing us.



JENNIFER

Gender: Feminine

Usage: English

Pronounced: JEN-i-f&#601;r [key]

From a Cornish form of the *Welsh* name Gwenhwyfar (see GUINEVERE).


----------



## Zowie (Apr 5, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> JENNIFER
> 
> Gender: Feminine
> 
> ...



 Hahahaha, YES!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 5, 2011)

Why Miss Jennifer, I do believe you are hitting on me.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 5, 2011)

See, this is why people thought it was an april fools joke. 
Because it was on April fools day, and you are a ratbag!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> See, this is why people thought it was an april fools joke.
> Because it was on April fools day, and you are a ratbag!



Woah woah woah! Ratbag?


----------



## Goreki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Woah woah woah! Ratbag?


Yes. A bag with a rat in it.
Possibly like the rat in ratatouille, possibly like Splinter, nobody really knows...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Her name is Chloe. I've been running into her time and again at the job center.
> Being unemployed I figured she wouldn't be able to resist someone asking her out to lunch, and here we are.



congrats man! all the luck to you.:happy:


----------



## Paquito (Apr 14, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> congrats man! all the luck to you.:happy:





Sasquatch! said:


> Really? REALLY?
> 
> April Fools, people. Though I am flattered people didn't automatically dismiss it as impossible like my facebook/real life friends did.



Sorry to break your heart, HeavyDuty. The bastard got us.


----------



## JulieD (Apr 15, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Sorry to break your heart, HeavyDuty. The bastard got us.


Its a gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Its a gift that keeps on giving...



Hahahahahaha *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## analikesyourface (Apr 22, 2011)

I just realized that this was an april fools joke.... 21 days later. I feel like a winner.


So, hit on sasquatch time now? Mhmm.

*hits sasquatch*



I think I'm doing it wrong...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 22, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I just realized that this was an april fools joke.... 21 days later. I feel like a winner.
> 
> 
> So, hit on sasquatch time now? Mhmm.
> ...



I am receiving applications by PM, successful first round applicants will be asked to attend an interview


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 22, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Sorry to break your heart, HeavyDuty. The bastard got us.



wtf?! I'VE BEEN HAD!!!!


----------

